# Ladue - One Stop Bait Shop



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Jim had sold the shop to someone else and apparently they didn't make it. It is now permanently closed and plans now are for it to become a donut shop.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

He's getting divorced so he's losing everything. I'm screwed no minnows close Idk what I'm going to do


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

It's sad seeing local bait shops go the way of the dinosaur. Amazon and Walmart definitely play a toll on small shops. I'm sure most of the business is usually minnows and that just won't keep a business afloat.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody know any other place close that has minnows? Idk if the yak rental on ladue does or anything by punderson? I'm not driving 30min for minnows after work rhis spring and don't really want to have to start a bait well and order minnows


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah it sucks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Anybody know any other place close that has minnows? Idk if the yak rental on ladue does or anything by punderson? I'm not driving 30min for minnows after work rhis spring and don't really want to have to start a bait well and order minnows


Mark's Bait but not that close. Or Mosquito.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah they are both 30min one way. Probably just gonna do a floating bait net in my brothers pond in Hiram and order some fattys


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Might be selling minnows at the ramp this spring lol


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

just called Auburn Inn and they said One Stop will re-open in the Spring (they're just closed temporarily during the winter months) and they also said that there is a bait store again on the way down to the ramp at LaDue but that's also closed 'till Spring. I'll take a ride down to confirm the bait store on the way down to the ramp and I'll post my results soon.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

mosquitopat said:


> just called Auburn Inn and they said One Stop will re-open in the Spring (they're just closed temporarily during the winter months) and they also said that there is a bait store again on the way down to the ramp at LaDue but that's also closed 'till Spring. I'll take a ride down to confirm the bait store on the way down to the ramp and I'll post my results soon.


The boat rental place on ladue doesn't sell minnows unless they started this year. They only had worms and maggots last time I was there


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I hope you're right though when I was at the inn Saturday it sounded like it was done. If I run into him I'll see what's up haven't seen him in a while I've done heating work for him and b.s. with him when I see him


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Since we're all a bunch of locals in this thread, let me run this by you guys:
If heading South on 44 and you turn Left on to Washington/old 422 (where the Auburn Inn is located), there is an old brick building on the Left (north side of street) that appears to be in use and seems to have some interesting looking glassware and lights hanging inside.
Any idea as to what that business is? I always seem to drive by it after hours. 
I'm guessing it's a glass making shop or antique store...but what do I know?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

If I can't get minnows my crappie/walleye season is gonna suck lol


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

berkshirepresident said:


> Since we're all a bunch of locals in this thread, let me run this by you guys:
> If heading South on 44 and you turn Left on to Washington/old 422 (where the Auburn Inn is located), there is an old brick building on the Left (north side of street) that appears to be in use and seems to have some interesting looking glassware and lights hanging inside.
> Any idea as to what that business is? I always seem to drive by it after hours.
> I'm guessing it's a glass making shop or antique store...but what do I know?


Yeah it's antiques and old collectables almost went in last week but they were closed looks like a lot of interesting stuff in there


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> The boat rental place on ladue doesn't sell minnows unless they started this year. They only had worms and maggots last time I was there


supposedly it's where the old "Ray's Bait" store was which later became Sallymanders Bait.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I thought that was the over grown shack on the right side of Washington between auburn inn and the couple houses before ladue


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

berkshirepresident said:


> Since we're all a bunch of locals in this thread, let me run this by you guys:
> If heading South on 44 and you turn Left on to Washington/old 422 (where the Auburn Inn is located), there is an old brick building on the Left (north side of street) that appears to be in use and seems to have some interesting looking glassware and lights hanging inside.
> Any idea as to what that business is? I always seem to drive by it after hours.
> I'm guessing it's a glass making shop or antique store...but what do I know?





berkshirepresident said:


> Since we're all a bunch of locals in this thread, let me run this by you guys:
> If heading South on 44 and you turn Left on to Washington/old 422 (where the Auburn Inn is located), there is an old brick building on the Left (north side of street) that appears to be in use and seems to have some interesting looking glassware and lights hanging inside.
> Any idea as to what that business is? I always seem to drive by it after hours.
> I'm guessing it's a glass making shop or antique store...but what do I know?


He repurposes old stuff and turns it into lighting etc. Really cool stuff. Here is a link to the website. http://clevelandart.com/

Hopefully there will be a closer place for minnows. All Walmart sells is worms. I'm not sure if minnows are sold at Punderson or not. I do think they do sell them if I'm not mistaken I remember when I was there hearing the gurgling of an aeration filter when getting some maggots fishing for trout at Punderson.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Old rays place on the right would have to b leveled and start over. That is the place to have for a bait shop , he was always busy..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

set-the-drag said:


> Yeah it sucks


Yeah it sucks, I bought a tank and air pump and when I’m in the area of our closest bait shop I’ll buy 10 or more dozen and keep them in the tank till I need them. I’ve had some over the entire winter.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They usually last you a few months? I heard you just put a few pieces of dog food once every few days. I am thinking about going that route I can get a big tank and throw it in my garage I can manage to run every few weeks for a re supply but honestly 10 dozen would last me probably almost a month


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah they don’t require much food to survive. But lack of oxygen will kill them quickly.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

My


Crappie&eyes said:


> Yeah they don’t require much food to survive. But lack of oxygen will kill them quickly.


 tank sits in my garage next to my boat.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Crappie&eyes said:


> Yeah it sucks, I bought a tank and air pump and when I’m in the area of our closest bait shop I’ll buy 10 or more dozen and keep them in the tank till I need them. I’ve had some over the entire winter.


I dont know the setup my grandma used, but she always had an extra fridge in the basement. Would keep minnows there so we wouldnt always have to drive to the creek she kept "minnow boxes".

We'd trap some minnows and had 3 boxes in a tiny spring fed trickle of a creek. We'd go into the woods and store them there. Was great in the summertime. Stayed cool all the time.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

matticito said:


> I dont know the setup my grandma used, but she always had an extra fridge in the basement. Would keep minnows there so we wouldnt always have to drive to the creek she kept "minnow boxes".
> 
> We'd trap some minnows and had 3 boxes in a tiny spring fed trickle of a creek. We'd go into the woods and store them there. Was great in the summertime. Stayed cool all the time.


I was trapping my own for awhile and did okay but can be time consuming.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

My brothers pond is on a branch of black brook there is all kinds of chubbs and stuff in there might have to get a cast net and see what comes up I never used chubs for crappie are they better than fatheads


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Never tried them for crappie. I usually would save them for a saugeye or walleye trip.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That's all I ever used them for. There are a ton the size of medium to large fattys might have to try I just hope the stay alive on the line


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

OptOutside440 said:


> It's sad seeing local bait shops go the way of the dinosaur. Amazon and Walmart definitely play a toll on small shops. I'm sure most of the business is usually minnows and that just won't keep a business afloat.


For sure this is a part of an issue with the business. Minnows are definitely a money pit. By the time you give out 13-18 a dozen, which has become an expectation of the fishing community, you pay for the bait tanks, the loss you incur by buying them by the pound, credit card fees on small transactions, energy cost, the labor required to maintain it, the amount it slows down every other transaction in the shop, and trying to remain reasonable and competitive, minnows can kill a shop if you rely on bait. The realization is that by not carrying minnows you don't get the foot traffic, but if you carry minnows your average transaction will be 1-2 dozen minnows which is usually a net loss if you are giving out 15 minnows/dozen. The foot traffic and loss doesn't make it worthwhile to carry minnows as the foot traffic doesn't increase your average transaction. The vast majority of people who want the minnows are going to be regular customers, but they also tend to not buy tackle. This means every visit will be a net loss or close to it. It's why you see other shops doing lottery, beer, they need to find other ways to make money (note that I didn't include tackle here- margins are low on tackle and often the floor space required doesn't generate enough to validate their spots in the store). 

Its sad to see another one go, but I would imagine there will be lots more on their way out over the next 10-15 years. Almost all of the other owners that we meet at our shows across the country are well into their mid to late 60s-70s. Very rarely is there anyone willing to take it over, and if you didn't grow up in the business, it's super difficult to learn the ins and outs of the bait business just by enjoying fishing. 

With that being said, we really don't see Walmart and Amazon as competitors. Amazon doesn't make sense on most small baits as the handling fee is 1/2 of the cost of most small baits/lures. The line that's found on Amazon/eBay is usually old stock as that is where most shops purge dated line. Rods are a pain to ship and usually shipping is astronomical or theres a good chance it will come damaged/broken. The reel prices can be good, and that hurts us for sure. With Walmart, I stay away from the same skus that they carry as they really don't know the market like we do. They don't carry regional baits that are popular, and we don't stock the same rods/combos as they really are on the edge of economy/throw away product. We typically start carrying reels/rods around $50 that avoid their price points. Their line is usually old as they buy in absolutely massive quantities you couldn't hope to turn over in a season. If you have customers who price shop exclusively, there is no doubt walmart hurts on anything you carry that conflicts with them. Most of the time they are selling below prices small shops have access to. 

What we are finding more and more is the lack of modernization has made it more and more difficult to survive as a shop. This could mean .com business, social media presence, or just general efficiencies. You have to be willing to listen to your customers and yet say no when it doesn't make business sense, which isn't easy. Being adaptable is super important.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

set-the-drag said:


> That's all I ever used them for. There are a ton the size of medium to large fattys might have to try I just hope the stay alive on the line


We can sell you them by the pound. In the offseason it's easy to keep them in a garage/basement in an old cooler with a small aquarium pump. Minimal water changes and no food is necessary. You could keep them for 1-2 months easy as long as you keep them cold with air (you want the water about 50-52 degrees and stable). If you have an aquarium filter with zeolite it does help as well, but really just lots of oxygen and cold water and theyll do well. When the water temp gets above 55 they will trigger spawn behaviors and will die. Above 52 they will tend to lose their slime coat and allows introduction of disease that will lead to more loss. This is the "smell" you typically come across in bait shops. 

For years we kept bait alive in old coolers at the shop with no AC and super high temps in the shop. Now we have commercial tanks and AC. The coolers tend to do well as they keep the temps more stable than a fish tank. 

Just an idea but I thought that info might help you!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Anybody know any other place close that has minnows? Idk if the yak rental on ladue does or anything by punderson? I'm not driving 30min for minnows after work rhis spring and don't really want to have to start a bait well and order minnows


Another idea...There is a fish farm near East Branch on 608 I think. Maybe they sell minnows in bulk?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Tall Tales said:


> We can sell you them by the pound. In the offseason it's easy to keep them in a garage/basement in an old cooler with a small aquarium pump. Minimal water changes and no food is necessary. You could keep them for 1-2 months easy as long as you keep them cold with air (you want the water about 50-52 degrees and stable). If you have an aquarium filter with zeolite it does help as well, but really just lots of oxygen and cold water and theyll do well. When the water temp gets above 55 they will trigger spawn behaviors and will die. Above 52 they will tend to lose their slime coat and allows introduction of disease that will lead to more loss. This is the "smell" you typically come across in bait shops.
> 
> For years we kept bait alive in old coolers at the shop with no AC and super high temps in the shop. Now we have commercial tanks and AC. The coolers tend to do well as they keep the temps more stable than a fish tank.
> 
> Just an idea but I thought that info might help you!


Cool I appreciate the info like I stated before I kind of have some options I'll be really curious to see if the whole floating fishnet ideal would work in My Brother's Pond and whether or not they would stay alive for a while I like the idea of being able to use the Chubbs out of his pain but just wondering if Fatheads are the better crappie Enticer be nice to be able to have the option and see which is doing better on giving days to your other point to you every time I walk in a bait shop I make it a point to buy stuff even if I don't really need anything obviously minnows are going to pay the bills like you said you're probably losing more money I with them than you are making it


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Another idea...There is a fish farm near East Branch on 608 I think. Maybe the sell minnows in bulk?


Do you know the name of it off hand everything I'm seeing as far as bulk ordering is usually around 4 lb of minnows what they say is about 460 heads I don't necessarily know if I would even need that much but if I could contain them in my brother's Pond and keep them alive and even maybe let him go in there at the end of the season maybe they can end up propagating it


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If you do keep minnows in the pond critter proof it from raccoons and turtles,sink a plastic barrel and drop in your bait container, a lid or screen over the top.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Do you know the name of it off hand everything I'm seeing as far as bulk ordering is usually around 4 lb of minnows what they say is about 460 heads I don't necessarily know if I would even need that much but if I could contain them in my brother's Pond and keep them alive and even maybe let him go in there at the end of the season maybe they can end up propagating it


*Highwater Fish Farm*

Map & Directions
https://www.yellowpages.com/huntsburg-oh/mip/highwater-fish-farm-464106563#reviews
Be the first to review!
*12589 Old State Rd, Huntsburg, OH 44046*
(440) 781-7809


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Found another number....don't know which is correct...

Address: 12589 Old State Rd, Huntsburg, OH 44046


Phone: (440) 313-7482


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll give it a try thanks


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> I never used chubs for crappie are they better than fatheads


I dont see why not? Just get smaller ones. I seem to only catch chubs meant for big fish.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

My concern is hooked life time like shinners die quick once hooked. Ive had big chubbs tail hooked and don't last long. Guess I'll have to see


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> My concern is hooked life time like shinners die quick once hooked. Ive had big chubbs tail hooked and don't last long. Guess I'll have to see


I always just behind the dorsal fin any kind of minnow


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> I thought that was the over grown shack on the right side of Washington between auburn inn and the couple houses before ladue


last time I was down that way the old Sallymanders was torn down ....just weeds.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Let me know what you find out. Looking to stock the pond in the spring with minnows. I am a couple miles from them.


set-the-drag said:


> I'll give it a try thanks


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I drive by all the time it's still there just a little clapsed surprised that property hasn't sold


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

took this pic of the old Ray's Bait (later called Sallymanders Bait) today (2/22/2020). I also drove down that road to see if there was another bait store on the way to the ramp but there was nothing. I also checked out the One Stop Fishin Shop and there weren't any signs that said closed permanently but one of the locals told me it *IS *closed permanently....guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The boat rental sells bait but not minnows. Maybe that will change with one stop closing.


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

What about Luckys down 44 in the curve before Punderson? I recall seeing a yellow sign for minnows out front there before, but i haven't been in the place in 15 years.
Sad to see Jim lose the one stop, really bad to have it gone for good.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Bent Rod said:


> What about Luckys down 44 in the curve before Punderson? I recall seeing a yellow sign for minnows out front there before, but i haven't been in the place in 15 years.
> Sad to see Jim lose the one stop, really bad to have it gone for good.


I thought about that might stop there tomorrow. Jim didn't lose it lol he has wanted to offload that place for years he just couldn't get anybody interested haven't seen him I think he finally got his spot down in South Carolina. He was doing good with the bait bag he invented


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

These shops cannot make ends on bait, it takes the whole deal. Online is killing them. They need the local support, and without their time is short coming.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Bent Rod said:


> What about Luckys down 44 in the curve before Punderson? I recall seeing a yellow sign for minnows out front there before, but i haven't been in the place in 15 years.
> Sad to see Jim lose the one stop, really bad to have it gone for good.


said maybe have minnows in the Spring ....none right now. They told me check back when the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I've always found Lucky's to be interesting. You wind your way through some S curves on 44...and look out...there's a "general store".


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

While we're all on here about Ladue I figured I would highjack my own thread. I remember talking to Jim at One Stop and he told me that mosquito lake generally would have a walleye spawn before Ladue. It would seem like it would be reverse with Ladue being a smaller body of water and warming faster? I wish I could go back in now and ask why. It's sad to not be able to go back in and talk fishing. I can only imagine all the knowledge that bait shop owners gain through the years.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

There's a unique, time-stands-still feeling when walking into certain bait shops and barber shops.
There's also a certain peace and relaxation that you can sense...that all is right in the world...for at least a short time.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

I can remember when "Ray's Bait Shop was a fun place to stop and get bait on the way down to the ramp at LaDue ....my how times have changed....


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ladue is still a good lake pic of the biggest


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Bent Rod said:


> What about Luckys down 44 in the curve before Punderson? I recall seeing a yellow sign for minnows out front there before, but i haven't been in the place in 15 years.
> Sad to see Jim lose the one stop, really bad to have it gone for good.


I live up the road a few minutes. Idk why they have that minnow sign up. They never have any. I have asked multiple times over the last few years of living up here. I have gotten all kinds of answers, maybe, no, haven't had them in years.

So I would not depend on them. Hard to get bait up here anymore. I can get erie shiners up north but if I want fatheads I have to go Mosquito or Mogadore to get them at this point. Or High Water. Maybe I will just make one of my ponds a minnow pond.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You have two places in Ravenna to get bait n tackle, marks bait on rt14 outside Ravenna toward streetsboro, and west branch bait . Closer than mogadore bait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

One option with no minnows close by is to try the gulp alive minnows out. You'll find they hold up better to the white perch piranhas in Ladue too.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Thing is I do a lot of night fishing and plastic don't work really well at night I need that live minnow


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

snag said:


> You have two places in Ravenna to get bait n tackle, marks bait on rt14 outside Ravenna toward streetsboro, and west branch bait . Closer than mogadore bait.
> .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forgot about them


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

snag said:


> You have two places in Ravenna to get bait n tackle, marks bait on rt14 outside Ravenna toward streetsboro, and west branch bait . Closer than mogadore bait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the problem they are 40min away. One thing if I'm going out on a Saturday I can run and get bait. The majority of my fishing is after work


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't worry, pretty soon Amazon will drop them at your doorstep 1 hr after ordering, by drone.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised! Would be great when you run out on the water and don't wat to lose your spot lol


----------



## Palmatedbuck04 (Jun 5, 2016)

set-the-drag said:


> He's getting divorced so he's losing everything. I'm screwed no minnows close Idk what I'm going to do


How do you know he is losing everything? i know him pretty good and have not heard that.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Just what I was told I know to take things with a grain of salt. I guess we'll know when the deed is done. Id hate to see the bait shop go he really did a nice job with it


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

crestliner TS said:


> Don't worry, pretty soon Amazon will drop them at your doorstep 1 hr after ordering, by drone.


----------



## Palmatedbuck04 (Jun 5, 2016)

Actually what happened the girl that worked there got sick was gonna be out a couple weeks.Jeremy the owner has another business that takes up his time.He couldnt be there.With there being no ice there wasnt much point in keeping it open until the weather gets better.as stated in another post about guys buying stuff online and not supporting local shops don't be upset when places like this close up for good its your own fault.I spend a lot of time in that shop im very good friends with Jim the previous owner,i have never seen a fishing rod get bought and carried out of that place,not much tackle at all really,its a shame....


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, being a capitalistic society, if all the bait stores close up, and there is enough demand for bait, someone will find a way to provide you with the bait you want. Local shops closing does suck but a business needs to be profitable to survive. Take Walmart for example, in order to survive against Amazon they were forced to create an online presence AND offer free shipping. As times change businesses need to change. Sorry to see em go.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

A shame to see any small business go down, especially a bait shop. Like crestliner mentioned above "as times change, businesses need to change". I couldn't agree more. Sucks it has to be that way. Some of these places are like going back in time.

I always thought adding services like rod and reel repair or custom rod building (yes, I really miss The Rodmaker's Shop in Strongsville) it would be a hit.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Rodmakers was a cool place. Used to stop in whenever I was in Strongsville. Had rods and reels repaired there and was always done right. Had nice selection of lures as well.


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

crestliner TS said:


> Rodmakers was a cool place. Used to stop in whenever I was in Strongsville. Had rods and reels repaired there and was always done right. Had nice selection of lures as well.


So who does rod and reel repairs in the area now ?


----------



## hoss53 (Apr 23, 2013)

Been a while since I've fished la-due. Bought a boat that's not practical to remove motor or gas tank. Have the regulations changed ? Heard that they did.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

djl said:


> So who does rod and reel repairs in the area now ?


In the Strongsville neck of the woods, I don't believe anyone does. But in general for the NE Ohio area I think Mogadore Bait and Tackle does - can someone confirm?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

hoss53 said:


> Been a while since I've fished la-due. Bought a boat that's not practical to remove motor or gas tank. Have the regulations changed ? Heard that they did.


Yep. Back in 2012 or 2013. Changes effected LaDue, East Branch, and one other body of water that escapes me right now. Mogadore?


----------



## hoss53 (Apr 23, 2013)

berkshirepresident said:


> Yep. Back in 2012 or 2013. Changes effected LaDue, East Branch, and one other body of water that escapes me right now. Mogadore?


Still electric only, but can leave motor and tank on ? That is what I here. Correct ?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

No tank motor up at all times


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

If you have a removable tank it has to be out if you do not the motor is supposed to be up at all times


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

It sucks when a local bait and tackle store goes away. We had a great one for many years, the owner died and his son took over. Son didn't really want to run it and wanted to keep bankers hours. Didn't take too long and the shop shut down. It has never really been replaced in this area. Places either open in bad locations or keep bad or unreliable hours. 

Most bait shops I see anymore are run out of peoples houses. A few that are within 30 mins of me are out of garages or sheds. Selling mainly bait and tackle, not much in the way of rods or reels. If you already own the property, its one way to keep costs down and to keep extended hours. One guy is open 24/7, gives out his number and if you need bait at 2:30am he will get outta bed and get it for ya.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> If you have a removable tank it has to be out if you do not the motor is supposed to be up at all times


I think you are right. 2 yrs ago Dobass had a tourney there (of course I showed up to fish on the weekend they did at 6am had to wait to launch at Ladue!)dude had his bass boat with motors and all, tilted all the way up so I checked with game warden and he said it was ok. But even he was not sure it seemed.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I talked to a DNR guy he said that's the stipulation they don't want the motors in the water because oils can come off of them and any exhaust that can Leach out


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I watched him yell at a bass boat right when he launched he dropped his motor not knowing I think and the dnr was right there at the dock and yelled hey gas motor up it cant be in the water. That's when I asked what the rules are and that's what he said. They watch the docks more now and said it's a constant problem guys launch and drop there motor so they are always having to tell people. Had one hot shot 3 yrs ago decided his trolling motor wasn't fast enough so he fired up his 150 and went 60mph to the south ramp. I was screaming at him so many yakers out there he could easily kill some unexpecting person out for there first time


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

But yet they can patrol in a gas powered boat..


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> But yet they can patrol in a gas powered boat..


That's only the survey guys the Rangers only patrol the landings they don't take boats out unless necessary


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They only servey 3 times a year


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been told now they wouldn't even bother they are going to use drones to investigate the lake


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Drones are the upcoming technology for patrolling which all agencies are giving serious consideration and will undoubtedly utilize before too long. There is less liability, better efficiency and higher safety reasons for implementing them. Better get use to them. You'll be getting "tickets" via the mail.


----------

